# pregnancy from POST ejaculate



## sulrossdixie

what are the odds? really low, right? hadn't DTD in too long and so DH pulled out for his final hooray, says he cleaned because we were in the shower, and then resumed so I could finish. anyone have surprise babes from post ejaculate sex?


----------



## Fujiko

Well, I'm not sure about POST ejaculate but there were two chances for you to be exposed to PRE ejaculate. Plus there could have been some semen in his urethra after his shower which could have ended up in your system during the second go-around.

Was there any trace of semen anywhere near your hoo-ha? If so, pregnancy is possible.


----------



## sulrossdixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fujiko* 
Well, I'm not sure about POST ejaculate but there were two chances for you to be exposed to PRE ejaculate. Plus there could have been some semen in his urethra after his shower which could have ended up in your system during the second go-around.

Was there any trace of semen anywhere near your hoo-ha? If so, pregnancy is possible.

maybe a trace near the hoo-ha . . . the in-laws took the kids out for breakfast so we were having at it in the shower (we've been sucessful *not* conceiving so far when we didn't want to using the old 'pull & pray' method). it had been awhile and he said he just couldn't hold off any longer so I could O, he ejaculated until he said he was finished, cleaned it off in the shower water & then we continued with what was left of his erection and he did not ejaculate a second time.

semen left in the urethra, huh?


----------



## dachshundqueen

Yes, semen left in the urethra. He should have urinated before continuing with the relations.

Liz


----------



## eirual

Do you know where you are in your cycle? All this worry could be for naught.


----------



## Noelle C.

If these methods, withdrawal and post-ejaculate, worked, well, I wouldn't be here. My parents, one sex act before my birth so they know exactly what happened, and it's hello, World, for me!!

So...yes. It can fail, even if he pees. Any time a penis goes into a vagina, there's ALWAYS the chance of a rogue sperm.


----------



## grisandole

Rogue sperm! Love it!


----------



## MaerynPearl

My first pregnancy (MC) was a pull & pray baby. Id been doing it for 4 years, saw no reason to think it wasnt working... except it turns out it wasnt working because those 4 years I was either not doing it at the time of the month I was fertile, or I was lucky to not get pregnant.

Second pregnancy (DS) was a condom fail (not break. Put on the condom before he got near me, took it off and no more contact) and 2 weeks later on the day my AF was due I got the wild idea to take a pregnancy test.

Third pregnancy (DD) was a birth control fail. I had hypothyroidism which apparently made me O during the white pills one month. I got a positive pregnancy test 6 days later... confirmed by SEVERAL early U/S (because I thought I hadnt even Oed yet when I got my bfp... they kept sending me for U/S to check if it was a blighted ovum again or what... turns out I just got a bfp 6 days after conception occured)

Next year when DF becomes DH we want to try for 2 more... I have a feeling it wont be as easy... unless we try to use some form of birth control!


----------



## readytobedone

i had a pregnancy (which ultimately ended in a chemical pregnancy very quickly), which i am 99% sure was a post-ejaculate baby









we used a condom for the actual act of sex, then took it off, cleaned up, and kept going.


----------



## nsmomtobe

Post-ejaculate is more likely to contain sperm than pre-ejaculate. Washing up is good, but urination is the best way to flush sperm out. Otherwise they just hang out waiting for more pre-ejaculate to take them where they need to go.


----------



## MacKinnon

My DS AND the m/c I had between DD and DS were both "pull & pray" babies. DH and I, honestly, have used this for our primary B/C for the entire 13 years or so we have been together. My understanding is that the greatest risk comes from sex AFTER ejaculation BEFORE urination, as those rogue swimmers can be left behind in the urethra. HOWEVER, this was NOT the case with either of my pregnancies from withdrawal. They were either from pre-ejaculate or from a "too close" withdrawal.


----------



## asoulunbound

I'm so fascinated by things I'm learning about sex now that I'm married w a child. I have an iud but this is very useful information, thanks.


----------



## laurelg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe* 
Post-ejaculate is more likely to contain sperm than pre-ejaculate. Washing up is good, but urination is the best way to flush sperm out. Otherwise they just hang out waiting for more pre-ejaculate to take them where they need to go.











When we're trying to avoid (like now) DH isn't allowed within three miles of me post-ejaculation, so he's gotten pretty good at making it last!


----------



## mammal_mama

I'm just impressed that some people are able to do it in the shower!

Maybe this only works for women who weigh less than 200 lbs???


----------



## XanaduMama

We've used withdrawal successfully for years now. It's something like 98% safe if you use it right...but one of the rules is that you're supposed to wait 12 hours after ejaculation before DTD unprotected again. I don't think even urinating clears all the sperm from the pipes. So yeah--definitely possible.


----------



## ghostlykisses

This is how we got our 6yo!


----------

